# Crych Cyrmu



## Doo (17 Nov 2010)

Anyone planning on riding this audax on saturday coming?


----------



## Banjo (17 Nov 2010)

do you have a link to it.I hadnt heard of it before.


----------



## deanrider (17 Nov 2010)

Yes, I`m for it, but in view of daylight shortage intend to turn back at Abergavenny. That`ll make it 100 mls anyway. All Mark`s rides are convivial occasions,so I`m sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Doo (17 Nov 2010)

Good stuff, I have rode a few of Marks (Black Sheep) events and they have all made an awesome day out. A link to the Audax uk website is here: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm, the event is on 20 Nov 2011.

Cheers, Doo 

ps Banjo, have just looked at your blog. Awesome pics of the cat n fiddle - I did that ride too!


----------



## Banjo (17 Nov 2010)

Just had a look. Crych Cymru is fully booked. Enjoy the ride people.


----------

